# Rockin the Strike King Bitsy Minnow



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

The big bluegills are gracing us with their presence these days, and the bitsy minnow is putting them in the boat. Here are a couple pictures of bigger ones I put in the boat this morning:

9 incher










10 incher on a dinner plate, that's a trophy in this state


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

I've got to get me a few of those lures. Nice catch.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

They work great, and apparently carp like them too. Hooked into a 3 footer today, along with another 9" gill and lost another gill that probably went 11". With those tiny hooks you'll lose a few but it's worth it.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

What is this bitsy minnow?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> What is this bitsy minnow?


It's a tiny tiny version of a crank bait made to target bream


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

NICE, luv the brims!!lol


----------

